# bachlauf neu anlegen...



## morpheus5791 (27. Mai 2013)

hallo liebe teichfans...
habe letztes jahr einen schrebergarten übernommen wo ein teich mit bach lauf drinn ist.
pflanzen habe ich schon aufgestockt wasser ist klar bin bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten zufrieden, aber der bachlauf gefällt mir überhaupt nicht!
könnt ihr mir paar tipps geben wie ich das ändere?
vielleicht komplett folie drüber und dann mit steinen abdecken oder kleine staustufen einbauen?
bitte um viele ratschläge:beten

danke 
lg michael


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hi Michael!
Der Bachlauf hat nur eine wichtige Aufgabe: Das ein zuleitende Wasser mit Sauerstoff an zureichern. Das erfüllt er doch bei Dir und optisch passt er sehr gut zu Deinem Teich.
Den Zulauf könnte man entweder mit Pflanzen, Feldsteinen oder als Auslauf ne Amphore setzen,
schiebe dann den 87 Grad Bogen wieder drauf, dann spritzt es nicht so Bzw. beruhigt den Einlauf.
Was ist denn der wahre Grund? Zu hoher Wasserverlust oder zu laut?
Mit Folie bekommst Du es gar nicht so schön hin.Überleg es Dir nochmal.

LG Ron!


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hi Michael,
der würde mir auch nicht so gut gefallen. Es sind ja nur vorgefertigte Schalen wo das Wasser durchläuft.

Den Filter würde ich direkt in den Teich fließen lassen, das bringt effektiv mehr Durchfluss.
Den Bachlauf kannst du auch mit Folie gut individuell schön gestalten. 
Eine kleine Biegung mit Flachwasser sähe bestimmt ansprechender aus.


----------



## morpheus5791 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*



samorai schrieb:


> Hi Michael!
> Der Bachlauf hat nur eine wichtige Aufgabe: Das ein zuleitende Wasser mit Sauerstoff an zureichern. Das erfüllt er doch bei Dir und optisch passt er sehr gut zu Deinem Teich.
> Den Zulauf könnte man entweder mit Pflanzen, Feldsteinen oder als Auslauf ne Amphore setzen,
> schiebe dann den 87 Grad Bogen wieder drauf, dann spritzt es nicht so Bzw. beruhigt den Einlauf.
> ...



also der wahre grund is die optik ...gefällt mir einfach nicht und ich denke wenn es regnet fliessen zu viele nährstoffe in den teich..


----------



## morpheus5791 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

wie mache ich denn ne "kleine biegung"?


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Du lässt dem Wasser etwas mehr Raum links und rechts. Dann kann es etwas natürlicher seine Bahnen ziehen.
Das ganze etwas flacher und mit Steinen. Platz sollte ja noch etwas da sein.


----------



## morpheus5791 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

das hört sich gut an....und das ganze vorher mit folie unterlegen und modellieren?


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Man kann da schon einiges mit Folie realisieren, ein Vlies oder Sand als Untergrund ist schon sinnvoll.
Den mögichen Verlauf etwas modellieren und dann austesten.

Auf ein paar Versuche sollte man sich schon einstellen, bis das ganze so ist, wie man es sich vorstellt.


----------



## lotta (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hallo Michael,
klicke dich doch ml ein wenig, durch die User Alben, da gibt es sehr hübsche Beispiele,
was Bachläufe betrifft.
Ich kann dein Argument verstehen, wenn du selber mit Folie modellierst, dann hast du wirklich die Möglichkeit, einen schönen Bachlauf, mit vielen Pflanzzonen, ganz nach deinem Geschmack zu gestalten.
Außerdem, macht das richtig viel Spaß
Anbei ein Beispiel, meines" Bachpflanzenfilters" 
    
Ich wünsche dir ein gutes Gelingen beim Anlegen,deines neuen Bachlaufs


----------



## morpheus5791 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

ja das gefällt mir schon sehr....wie sind denn die steine verbunden? mit einfachem mörtel oder was spezielles?


----------



## Cailean (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hallo Michael

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen auch einen eich mit Bachlauf angelegt .
Da Du auch ein schönes Gefälle über Deinem Teich hast , wäre diese Variante sicherlich bei Dir auch eine  Lösung .

 
zunerst habe ich 4 Staustufen ca 60cm breit und 20cm tief angelegt 
dann diesen Bereich mit doppelter Vliesschicht ausgekleidet 

 

dann Folie drüber und Probelauf 

 


damit man später leine schwarze Folie sieht , hab ich anschließend Steinfolie eingelegt 

 

Befestigt habe ich den Rand mit großen und kleinen Steinen und lege in den Lauf auch noch schöne Steine herein . Leider hab ich im Moment kein aktuelles Foto . 


Vermörtelt gabe ich bisher nichts und das war auch gut so , denn ich musste alle Steine wieder weg nehmen , weil ich Wasser verlohr.
Ein Problem , weshalb ich auch diesem Forum beigetreten bin .
Der Teich verlor Wasser und die Kapillarzone lief voll Wasser . 
Der Grund war wohl, daß ich eine Falte im Bachlauf - direkt vorm Übergang in den Teich nicht richtig gelegt hatte und so das meiste Wasser direkt in die Kapillarzone abfloß

lg Annette


----------



## lotta (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hallo Michael,
ich habe auch versucht, den Bachlauf zuerst mit Sand zu modellieren, dann Vlies und darüber die Folie (lieber etwas großzügiger bemessen)verlegt.
Die Steine, habe ich zum Teil vermörtelt, weil sie unser Hund sonst gerne beim "Durchwaten und Drübersteigen", vom Rand abtritt. 
Ansonsten kannst du sie auch nur legen.
Allerdings, läuft bei mir, zwischen den Steinen, die Folie bis zum Rand hoch, denn sonst wird dort immer die Gefahr, des Wasserverlustes bestehen.
Anbei noch mal Fotos, von der entstehung des neuen Bachlaufs
   
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen


----------



## tomtom71 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hallo Michael,

so habe ich das gelöst:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38002
Vielleicht hilft es.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## lotta (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hey Tom,
tolle Doku und schlau ausgetüftelt. 
Das Resultat ist sehr schön geworden, das sollte Michael wohl bei der Umsetzung seiner Pläne weiterhelfen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## morpheus5791 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

so ein kleines update
heute ersten spatenstich für den bachlauf foto1
als ich den anfang hatte kam meine frau und meinte das wir das alles größer machen sollen
gesagt getan und die pflanzsteine von 2 übereinander liegenden reihen auf eine reihe verlängert...
sind jetzt so 7-8 m bachlauf...
werde es wohl terassenförmig machen 
mal sehen wie es morgen weitergeht


----------



## lotta (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

 Hallo Michael,
ich finde es klasse, dass du sofort zur Tat geschritten bist 
und Kompliment an die Weitsicht, deiner Frau
Ihr werdet das schon schön hinbekommen und wir freuen uns auf all die Fotos der kommenden Fortschritte


----------



## morpheus5791 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

ich fand die ganze fotodokumentationen immer so schön wenn sie ausführlich sind und dachte mir jetzt machst du auch sowas....
danke lotta


----------



## morpheus5791 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

so heute wurde der rest erde weggeschaufelt und sand eingefüllt und danach modelliert...
dann ist meine frau noch schnell losgefahren und hatt flies und folie geholt
das wurde alles noch verarbeitet um 19 uhr
wie bilde ich denn am besten den übergang zum teich aus??


----------



## morpheus5791 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

mehr bilder


----------



## lotta (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hi fleißiger Michael,
zuersteinmal ein kleiner Tip , zu deiner Foto Doku
Wenn du deine Fotos *drehst*, bevor du sie einstellst ,
dann tut uns beim Anschauen,  der Hals und das Genick, hinterher nicht so weh.
Die Folie, solltest du meiner Meinung nach gut überlappen lassen,(in den Teich)
und verkleben , sowie versuchen mit Silikon abzudichten.
Es gibt auch spezielle Teichfolienkleber.
Da werden dir die Profis sicher mehr dazu sagen können
P.S. edit
wow, das wird ja richtigschön


----------



## morpheus5791 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

also bisschen wasser ablassen anglerhose an und rein in den teich...und dann die folie ankleben.
aber womit?
wollte da eigentlich noch kiesfolie drauflegen wegen der optik.
welche pflanzen kann ich denn in den bachlauf reinmachen habe l und r extra ne sumpfzone gemacht...kann ich den wasserlauf auch was reinpflanzen?
 ps
bei mir auf dem pc werden die bilder normal angezeigt deshalb hatte ich sie nicht gedreht..
hab jetzt auch das knacken im nacken


----------



## lotta (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*


Knacken im Nacken
 schau mal unter "Innotec Teichfolienkleber" im Net nach
Außerdem findest du hier im Forum sicher einiges, was Teichfolienkleben angeht... "Suchfunktion"


----------



## morpheus5791 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

fast fertig kies ist denk ich genug drinn dank meiner frau
hatt heute feinen und mittleren kies geholt 20 eimer (20l) für knapp 17 euronen!!!
welche pflanzen kann ich da jetzt noch reinpflanzen???


----------



## morpheus5791 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

so bachlauf ist bepflanzt....
nur der übergang zum teich gefällt mir noch nicht es plätschert nicht mehr seit ich die steinfolie verbaut habe!
jemand ne idee?


----------



## Angie66 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hi Michael, 

Bei dir läuft das Wasser nicht über die Steine, sondern sondern zwischendurch. Wenn du willst, dass man es besser sieht und es plätschern soll, musst du  an den Stellen den Bach anstauen.

Ich hab's mit PU Schaum abgedichtet.

Bei den oberen Stufen lief das Wasser wie gewollt, aber bei der untersten stand der Stein nicht weit genug über.  

Also hab ich die Pumpe wieder abgestellt, alle lockeren Steine weggeräumt die Folie an den Rändern höher gezogen und noch eine Platte mit PU Schaum draufgeklebt. Da darf aber kein Wasser dran, bevor alles ausgehärtet ist.


----------



## Dilmun (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*


----------



## Angie66 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Noch mal hi, 

ich hab hier noch mal ein paar Bilder. Mit dem I Pad kann ich immer nur ein Bild in den Kommentar setzen. Auch wenn ich mehrere hochlade, verschwinden alle, außer das letzte. 

Also jetzt mit dem Notebook: Leider schlechtere Qualität.

 

Wie man sieht, steht der Überlaufstein nicht weit genug über. 
Darum Noch ne Platte drauf, und  es plätschert.


----------



## morpheus5791 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

super idee mir dem pu schaum wollte schon was mit trasszement bauen
werde morgen mal neue flache steine holen und pu..schaum und dann mal sehen was dann passiert


----------



## Angie66 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hi Michael, 

War  nicht meine Idee, hab damals alles bei NG bestellt , und die liefern die tollen Ideen gleich mit.


----------



## Angie66 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hi Michael, würde mich interessieren, ob sich was getan hat. 

Plätschert's???


----------



## morpheus5791 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

so bachlauf ist fertiggestellt...
das komische ist ja das er wirklich so geworden ist wie ich mir das im geistigen auge vorgestellt habe....


----------



## Angie66 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

Hi Michael, 

schön geworden. 

Die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*



morpheus5791 schrieb:


> ...
> das komische ist ja das er wirklich so geworden ist wie ich mir das im geistigen auge vorgestellt habe....



Das ist nicht komisch. So soll es doch sein 

Ist ech hübsch geworden 

Mandy


----------



## morpheus5791 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: bachlauf neu anlegen...*

danke...


----------

